# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Ready to start up competition?

## Matte87

*Have you made it to the real site yet? Are you ready to start the competition once again? Then say so in here!*

*Ready People*

Matte87
weakamon
lemonDrops
Anthonyyo0
Oreoboy1996
siuol
Trinacu
sylarcookie
rudedudeowns
Peachie (OwO)
lilmacky8abug
areyoume

----------


## lemonDrops

Count me in.

----------


## nito89

*Fuck it. IM BACK BABEH!*

----------


## siuol

tell me when

----------


## gtmj115

I would love to, but I'm gonna lose. I suck at this ha

----------


## Taffy

Alright, ready.

----------


## Oreo

I'm more than ready!  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance



----------


## ShadowOfSelf



----------


## zaqwsx170

Haha all right. Figure I need some impetus.

----------


## Matte87

This is only for the people who are currently competing. Sorry guys! We've got a little bit less than a week left, after that I'll throw up another sign up thread.

----------


## gtmj115

Oh lol I thought that competition was over already. Good luck guys!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

O lol.. count me in on the next one then!

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by ShadowOfSelf


O lol.. count me in on the next one then!



Same. 
Maybe.
 Im not so sure you should be graced with my presence now*

----------


## Matte87

You shall all participate in the next one, and that's that!

----------


## Trinacu

I'm in   :smiley:

----------


## sylarcookie

Sure thing!

----------


## Kaenthem

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...i cant decided....OK

----------


## TheSmooze

Can I try? If so, then yes.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Im back in bro

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Count me in  ::D:

----------


## OctoberWind

OwO is back in
(I got a name change)

----------


## Taffy

> OwO is back in
> (I got a name change)



I was thinking about changing my name soon. I just can't think of anything.

----------

